# Gerber 408, not homing properly



## BGPMPNco (Mar 23, 2012)

i have been running a Gerber 408 for approx 5 yrs. Up until recently I have had no issues I couldnt fix. Today the machine decided to not want to return to its true home 0,0. Every time I move the x and y to a different spot then hit the 0,0 button it begins to return but stops at a different point. This point is never in the same spot. I have tried to reset machine and rest it over night, but still happens. Any feed back on this issue would be helpful.


----------



## Dropout007 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's likely the Y axis lead screw. Supposedly unserviceable but it can be repaired.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BGPMPNco said:


> i have been running a Gerber 408 for approx 5 yrs. Up until recently I have had no issues I couldnt fix. Today the machine decided to not want to return to its true home 0,0. Every time I move the x and y to a different spot then hit the 0,0 button it begins to return but stops at a different point. This point is never in the same spot. I have tried to reset machine and rest it over night, but still happens. Any feed back on this issue would be helpful.


 Welcome to the router forum.


Thank you for joining us, Shawn.


----------

